# 007: SkyFall



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm seeing this movie in less than three hours in IMAX. So pumped.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had an erection for three days now because of this movies eminent release.

People shouldn't sit in front of me in the theater as to avoid a "Pee Wee Herman incident", fair warning.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2012)

So, Skyfall...

Is this like a really gritty retelling of Chicken Little?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Bump.

Also I saw it about half an hour ago. My impressions (with spoilers hence the spoiler).



Spoiler










holyshitthatwasamazing.

Just a really "Wow" movie. It was very ambitious and daring for James Bond, it didn't try to emulate older Bond movies or follow set formulas, it made its own path and it will quite honestly define the franchise in the modern age.

First off, the older Bond references. Casino Royale annoyed me on how it was trying to jest at older Bond stuff but never did it well. Like "OH LOOK IT'S THE DB5 FROM GOLDFINGER!" That's cool and all but don't make a reference just for a reference, make it count. Here, all the references were funny and/or were relevant.

I like how they made out their "newer" cast. It was able to mix the newer Bond style with the old Bond style. First off, this is a major spoiler, but they got a male M again. I was actually really surprised that they killed off Judi Dench's M. Q was very good, I like how they made him more "modern" and not just some maker of kooky gadgets (his quip about "We don't exactly make exploding pens anymore" for instance). Also how Bond gadgetry could fit into the more modern, "realistic" Bond. Like the idea for the pistol was really cool and it was neat to see it come into action. And by the end of the movie you see they have basically reset the franchise. A new male M like the older days (although I did like Judi Dench as well), Miss Moneypenny returns, Q's there, and it really paves a golden road for the series.

As for the villain, definitely better than the last two villains who almost seemed like afterthoughts. Like Le Chiffre was a bad guy because he was just a bad guy, and Greene was, well, almost irrelevant and he only seems to come into play in the last act of the movie. They both seem so much more distant than older Bond villains and Silver definitely helped bring back the old Bond villainy. That being said, he was a bit too... creepy. Like with the whole coming onto Bond thing and his creepy obsession with M, it was a bit much. I understand he was meant to be a psychopath but I expected a sort of reserve from him. I mean he's running this major organization, he's got to have some of his shit together.

But the movie was surprisingly personal, taking the time to really delve into Bond as a character, including some actual detail of his childhood and Silver's quips about his failure as an agent. I can safely say it was one of the only Bond films to really characterize.

I also felt some connections to the Nolan Batman films surprisingly. In fact the sequence where Silver escapes and tries to assassinate M felt like a mix of Joker and Bane scenes from the last two Batman flicks. I mean he gets himself captured and makes this elaborate plan to infiltrate their network and kill M, much like the Joker in The Dark Knight. Then his invasion of the hearing with M kinda reminded me of Bane, his whole "he can reach you anywhere" mentality. I dunno why, but those just came to mind.

Also stellar production values most of the time, it wasn't a CG fest for the most part and had some really nice scenery, sets, and locales. Bond's fight with the assassin in Shanghai was an exceptional scene, just really well filmed I think. Only thing I noticed was a bit goofy were some of the closeups with a green screen in the background (namely two close ups of Bond and the assassin in the opening motorcycle chase and the scene where Bond is gripping onto the bottom of the elevator). It was an obvious greenscreen and looked a bit goofy honestly. Otherwise, it was really well done.

As a huge Bond fan and as a movie fan I cannot suggest this movie highly enough. I mean Dark Knight Rises, The Avengers, and this? 2012 has been one of the best years in film.


----------



## yusuo (Nov 12, 2012)

Watching it as we speak, nice opening sequence


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 12, 2012)

The daniel Craig bond movies so far have been very good ... cannot fault.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw it on Saturday night- I have liked most of the modern films which definitely includes the last three so I am not sure my saying anything means much. That said the computery stuff was not completely stupid (still the occasional groanworthy bit mind you) and I might even go so far as to say this might not make a better TV show*.

*I have been watching the new transporter TV series which is hilarious and some of the best driving and hand to hand fighting I have seen in years let alone on TV (Tony Jaa stuff, IP man and the raid redemption being the few things that go further than it).


----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with the general consensus; Skyfall was great and absolutely worth seeing.

As for Guild's comment, yeah, 2012 has been an amazing year for cinema. I'm not sure if it's quite up there with 1982 (which saw the release of E.T., The Thing, Wrath of Khan, First Blood, Gandhi, Poltergeist, The Secret of Nimh, Creepshow, Conan, and Tron), but I'd say it's damned close.


----------



## ilman (Nov 12, 2012)

Is my cinema the only one that released this film 3 weeks ago and I watched it 2 weeks ago?
Damn, were there so many people.


----------



## yusuo (Nov 12, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Saw it on Saturday night- I have liked most of the modern films which definitely includes the last three so I am not sure my saying anything means much. That said the computery stuff was not completely stupid (still the occasional groanworthy bit mind you) and I might even go so far as to say this might not make a better TV show*.
> 
> *I have been watching the new transporter TV series which is hilarious and some of the best driving and hand to hand fighting I have seen in years let alone on TV (Tony Jaa stuff, IP man and the raid redemption being the few things that go further than it).


 
New transporter series huh, I'm interested but can't find it anywhere. Is it called transporter or is it known by something different. Even googles saying it hasnt aired yet so I'm really confused


----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2012)

ilman said:


> Is my cinema the only one that released this film 3 weeks ago and I watched it 2 weeks ago?
> Damn, were there so many people.


 
It was just released in the US last Friday, but the UK (and elsewhere, it seems) got the film on October 26th.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2012)

yusuo said:


> New transporter series huh, I'm interested but can't find it anywhere. Is it called transporter or is it known by something different. Even googles saying it hasnt aired yet so I'm really confused



Sorry I had meant to mention it is only out in German dub right now (episode 5 hit the other day I think).  Some of the stories are actually not that bad (certainly better than some of the later films) although cheesy as you might expect. Also be prepared to deal with seriously rapid cuts in some sequences (as in making Mr Bay say tone it down a bit).


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

Re-watched this on Sunday, still fucking amazing.
Just came here to say that :3~


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 13, 2012)

Watched this last night finally. I really enjoyed it. I really like the starting motorbike chase even though some people didn't. And I think that the villain was really well portrayed. Kind of creepy but smart and calculating . Daniel Craig was definitely a good choice for bond whoever chose him


----------



## Engert (Nov 13, 2012)

Good movie for Bond fans. Average action movie for everyone else.
The Bourne Trilogy series are considerably better than Skyfall.


----------



## VinvinMario (Nov 13, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Re-watched this on Sunday, still fucking amazing.
> Just came here to say that :3~


 
We totally didn't think it was your first time.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 13, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> We totally didn't think it was your first time.


http://www.skyfall-movie.com/releasedates/
Came out on the 26th here~


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 13, 2012)

The movie was incredible.
http://www.examiner.com/article/rog...el-craig-he-has-muscles-on-muscles-on-muscles
Even Roger Moore thinks Daniel Craig is the shit.


----------



## Engert (Nov 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The movie was incredible.
> 
> Even Roger Moore thinks Daniel Craig is the shit.


 
When i clicked on that page i got a Dragon ToolKit Warning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Engert said:


> Good movie for Bond fans. Average action movie for everyone else.
> The Bourne Trilogy series are considerably better than Skyfall.


 
Bourne films are generally a mess when it comes to directing and popularized the unfortunate "quick cut" fighting that really takes out stellar filming and choreography from movies. I understand its purpose (to be confusing and show the fast pace of a fight) but I prefer seeing a well choreographed fight instead of choppy editing.

Also I found this was more of a Bond movie to appeal to everyone. Much more characterization and a story that isn't some generic "Bond stops evil people trying to make the world go boom." I'd compare it more to the recent Star Trek which had appeal to non-Trekkies but still appealed a lot to Trekkies.

I'd kinda described it as a mixture of Nolan Batman (in terms of character themes and direction) with a smattering of Goldeneye in there (similar motives and villains).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd kinda described it as a mixture of Nolan Batman (in terms of character themes and direction).


 
So I wasn't the only one who noticed that. I feel so validated right now.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 15, 2012)

Just saw it, right now at least it is probably the best Bond film ever done in my opinion. As Guild mentioned the characters this time around are really well done...2 characters in particular I thought were kinda dickish because the steered away there original characters in the "classic" series but by the end I really warmed up to them and cannot wait to see where the series go


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 15, 2012)

personally loved the old sytle bond music when he was in the classic aston ..


----------



## Clarky (Nov 15, 2012)

Seeing as the music got mentioned, it dawns on me, for a film that is partically part of the 50th Bond anniversery, it was a much better film that the piece of shit made for his 40th


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 15, 2012)

clarky said:


> Seeing as the music got mentioned, it dawns on me, for a film that is partically part of the 50th Bond anniversery, it was a much better film that the piece of shit made for his 40th


 
Yeah, we don't talk about that, do we.

Die Another Day tried too hard to go "LOL WE MAKE OLD BOND REFERENCES" and personally I thought Halle Berry was horrible in it. Also the plot was that North Koreans get a giant space laser. Like it's nice to have it set against a modernized enemy but... space lasers?

This movie just seemed to fall on the 50th anniversary, which is good because I don't want a movie of references. I mean it had a smattering of them but they were very well worked in.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, we don't talk about that, do we.
> 
> Die Another Day tried too hard to go "LOL WE MAKE OLD BOND REFERENCES" and personally I thought Halle Berry was horrible in it. Also the plot was that North Koreans get a giant space laser. Like it's nice to have it set against a modernized enemy but... space lasers?
> 
> This movie just seemed to fall on the 50th anniversary, which is good because I don't want a movie of references. I mean it had a smattering of them but they were very well worked in.


 
The Aston Martin was a good as a nod to the past as I ever needed, the joke used there despite not being explained was a perfect touch...that Scottish guy towards the end, I got the impression they may have asked Connery back for that role somehow


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

clarky said:


> The Aston Martin was a good as a nod to the past as I never needed, the joke used there despite not being explained was a perfect touch...that Scottish guy towards the end, I got the impression they may have asked Connery back for that role somehow


 
I know they wanted to get him for a cameo, but ultimately decided against it because they figured he would be too distracted. I could easily see that role being written with him in mind.

Also... Half in the Bag: Skyfall.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Nov 19, 2012)

yusuo said:


> *Watching it as we speak*, nice opening sequence


 
 


da faq?


----------



## Clarky (Nov 19, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> da faq?


 piracy anyone?


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Nov 19, 2012)

clarky said:


> piracy anyone?


That crossed my mind right away, but for the sake of the post I assumed it was a serious case of douchebaggery


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

10_0ARMY said:


> That crossed my mind right away, but for the sake of the post I assumed it was a serious case of douchebaggery


 
Or people have smartphones nowadays.


----------

